# Anno 1404 Problem 1.3 bei Neuinstallation Venedig oder Venedig Nachkauf



## Niza (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal ein Problem ansprechen.
Wenn ich Anno 1404 neu installiere, installiere ich erst patch 1.1 dann 1.2 und dann 1.3 
*und schon kann man nicht mehr Anno 1404 Venedig installieren*.

*1.2 kann nicht installiert werden und setup wird beendet :<-- so sinngemäß während der installation.*

*Das heißt alles wieder runterschmeißen und Anno 1404 neu installieren*.

*Das gilt auch wenn man sich in nächster zeit Venedig kauft und Anno 1404 1.3 installiert hat. Alles wieder löschen* !

*Anno 1404 Installieren bis Patch 1.2 *(erst 1.1 und dann 1.2)

*nicht starten wegen autoupdater 
**
und dann Venedig installieren 

und dann
auf patch 2.1 *

*Anno 1404 patch 1.2 installiert und Anno 1404 Venedig 2.1 installiert 
**

Reicht das oder muss ich noch 1.3 hinterher installieren ?
*


----------



## MasterChief0976 (17. Dezember 2010)

Installire anno 1404 dann venedig und dann die beiden patches


----------

